# counterfeit Rotring?



## Bleh

So, I've recently fallen in love with the rotring 600 series pens and pencils. I want something heavy, and being an engineer[ing student], I love the pencils. I was about to order one on e-bay, but then I noticed how much more they were going for from American dealers rather than the Russian Federation or Japanese sellers.

Has anyone bought these from a russian or japanese seller on e-bay, and was it genuine? Here's one that I'm looking at for your evaluation: 
Russia: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ROTRING-600-SIL...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50 
Japan: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/rotring-600-Ser...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

The japanese listing says it weights 18 grams, the russian says 22.6 grams both for a 0.7mm lead.

Any input?

thanks guys!


----------



## tempus edax rerum

Bleh said:


> So, I've recently fallen in love with the rotring 600 series pens and pencils. I want something heavy, and being an engineer[ing student], I love the pencils. I was about to order one on e-bay, but then I noticed how much more they were going for from American dealers rather than the Russian Federation or Japanese sellers.
> 
> Has anyone bought these from a russian or japanese seller on e-bay, and was it genuine? Here's one that I'm looking at for your evaluation:
> Russia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ROTRING-600-SILVER-0-5MM-MECHANICAL-PENCIL_W0QQitemZ260406528331QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca170494b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> Japan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/rotring-600-Series-Mechanical-Pencil-0-7mm-Black_W0QQitemZ120419356022QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c098d8d76&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> The japanese listing says it weights 18 grams, the russian says 22.6 grams both for a 0.7mm lead.
> 
> Any input?
> 
> thanks guys!


I have no idea about those two sources, and I've never heard of counterfeit rotrings.

I *do* know there are *some* reasons why one would be valued more highly than others. A bit of it has to do with landmark moments in the history of Rotring...particularly pre and post take-over by Sanford.

Rotring has a history as german-built drafting tools (I guess technically, German designed, but Japanese built in the case of the 600s). You'll see, the original Rotring tools were labeled with the complete "Rotring 600 / 0,5mm" labeling. Those are valued fairly highly. The ones that just have Rotring on the (removeable) clip, and the ones branded "Levenger" are not worth as much.

Mechanically, though, I believe they're identicle. The classic drafting Rotrings 600 (prior to the tapered tip) weigh 21g, whether you get the Rotring branded one or the un-branded ones. The Rotring 500 were 13g.


----------



## adiabatic

Bleh said:


> Has anyone bought these from a russian or japanese seller on e-bay, and was it genuine? Here's one that I'm looking at for your evaluation:


They better not be fakes... I've got a silver one coming from Japan (same seller) and a black one coming from Russia (different seller).

FWIW, I missed out on an auction for a black 0.5mm from mindofjapan. I emailed him asking if he was going to list any more soon and he said he was not because he didn't have any more. My gut tells me if he was a scammer selling fakes he'd have tried to find me one or said to wait a few weeks.


----------



## scuttle

The 600 went through several generations. Earlier ones had nice knurled grips, but later pencils were retractable. I've stopped using mine since I got a Japanese Kurutoga - a self sharpening pencil (really!) that just makes other pencils feel like blunt crayons.


----------



## Bleh

scuttle said:


> The 600 went through several generations. Earlier ones had nice knurled grips, but later pencils were retractable. I've stopped using mine since I got a Japanese Kurutoga - a self sharpening pencil (really!) that just makes other pencils feel like blunt crayons.


PM me if you feel like selling your Rotings for cheap! ;-)

I've hears about those rotating lead pencils, I think they're coming to the US in june or july.


----------



## Bleh

adiabatic said:


> They better not be fakes... I've got a silver one coming from Japan (same seller) and a black one coming from Russia (different seller).
> 
> FWIW, I missed out on an auction for a black 0.5mm from mindofjapan. I emailed him asking if he was going to list any more soon and he said he was not because he didn't have any more. My gut tells me if he was a scammer selling fakes he'd have tried to find me one or said to wait a few weeks.


Let me know the results when they arrive!


----------



## adiabatic

Bleh said:


> Let me know the results when they arrive!


The 0.5 mm silver from mindofjapan arrived today. It's my first rotring so I can't be 100% sure but it's so well made (I took it apart and looked at the pieces) it must be authentic. It's exactly as pictured on the eBay listing and has a UPC code sticker on the box + the "Manual" insert sheet. The pencil (inside its retail box) was very well-packed in a larger box with bubble wrap. I'm very satisfied with the transaction.


----------



## skols

I have ordered the Rotring 600 recently as well from three different vendors from EBay.

Hamburg, Germany - Rotring, Series 1, 0.7

Arizona, USA - Rotring 600, Series 2, 0.7

Russia - not yet arrived (will post when they do)

The USA one is noticeably heavier than the one I received from Germany today. I am convinced that the USA one is authentic but question the one from Germany. I don't have an official scale but it is noticeable. The USA came in an original box. The Germany one wrapped in paper towel. It could be the "series" difference as I believe there are three series of these. But still suspect of the Germany purchase.

Germany - plastic tube, pink eraser, nib has black threading at 5 turns, visible large spring, Rotring on clip, "Rotring 600 / 0,7" on body (note the "0,7" v. "0.7")

USA - metal tube, white eraser, nib has silver threading at 6.5 turns, Rotring on clip, "0.7" on body.

I would love those with other collections would post for sake of a permanent Rotring reference guide.

See photo:


----------



## adiabatic

The 0.5 mm black from Russia came today. It's identical to my Japanese silver one and the same as the lower black one pictured above. In fact this Russian seller (gordelux04) is selling Japanese stock (box has a Japanese UPC symbol and a Japanese warranty sheet inside).

Both of these pencils came with an extremely nice lead as well. Much better (smoother writing and strong) than the low-end Pentel leads we are supplied at work.


----------

